# Anybody looking for some plow work in the Saginaw Michigan Area?



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We are in need of a plow truck or 2 and 1 loader or backhoe with pusher in Saginaw, MI. PM or email me if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

I still have a spot for 1 or 2 trucks and also some sidewalk work. A quad would be Awesome!

PM or email me if interested!


----------

